# Grand Canyon In October



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We are going to head for the Grand Canyon the week of October 23rd. With travel time we only have a few days to actually camp so I think we are going to go the south rim. We haven't been there before and any suggestions, advice or good places to stay would be more than appreciated.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am jealous!!!!! I want to get out there some day! Hopefully soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ED_RN,

That should be a beautiful trip that time of year! I can't give you any campground suggestions, but I am envious!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I am jealous!!!!! I want to get out there some day! Hopefully soon.


Come join us in October. It's not that long a drive


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you tried to get reservations for in the park?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> Have you tried to get reservations for in the park?


We are still firming up the dates that we are going to be in the park. Should know by early next week and then I will see if reservations are available. Would to try not dry camping for once just to see if it's as good as everyone say's it is. 
Has anyone stayed at the Xantera Trailer Village just outside the park? We were thinking about trying that and they have space available. + full hookups.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, ED-RN:
We stayed at the Xanterra-run RV park in May, 2004. It is actually inside the park and a short walk to the canyon rim and all the park activities. The park bus comes to the RV park entrance, making it very convenient. We had a great time and would go back in a heartbeat! Plan on cool/cold weather, as in May, it was below freezing at night, but in the 70's during the day. That is an awesome place, and you will love it. BTW, it is full hookups.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Hi, ED-RN:
> We stayed at the Xanterra-run RV park in May, 2004. It is actually inside the park and a short walk to the canyon rim and all the park activities. The park bus comes to the RV park entrance, making it very convenient. We had a great time and would go back in a heartbeat! Plan on cool/cold weather, as in May, it was below freezing at night, but in the 70's during the day. That is an awesome place, and you will love it. BTW, it is full hookups.


Thanks for the info. That makes our decision alot easier. OK I'm new at this- BTW ='s ?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK I'm new at this- BTW ='s ?


BTW = by the way

I've been thinking of the Grand Canyon myself some time. Let us know how it goes.

Mark


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

We stayed at Trailer Village (site 72 - One of the few offering a tree and a shade). Full hookups, free transportation by the entrance to the campground, walking distance to restaurant and market. Nicely located but a bit crowded.

Mike


----------

